# HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

I purchased a Chinese made Monster Heat Press along with a 4 in 1 press. I tried to use the monster press for the first time tonight and it is not working.  I obtained my transfers from Pro World so I don't think that the transfers are the problem. I tried w/pro world's specifications and scorched the shirt.  Then took the temp down and the transfers were sticking to the bottom but not the top. I have adjusted the temp and the time and can't seem to come up with magic combo.  Is there any video maybe on utube that shows inexperienced people how to properly use these machines? I need help immediately.

androbbi


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

For some reason i've been having trouble with the red ink from the proworld transfers. Do your transfers have the red plastisol ink on them? Also if your using a (al cheapo) heat press try increasing the temp to 400f and 18 secs then peel from the bottom left to the top in one continious fast motion.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

I don't even know what plastisol is. My temp was set @ 360 F and 11 sec's burned it up. Are you suppose to snatch the transfer off. All of my transfers came from Pro World. I think I even ordered blank transfer sheets from them too. Can you just tell me step by step what I should do? What moisture is in the shirts just before you begin to transfer the images?


----------



## laverne (Oct 28, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

It could be the pressure thats the only time my transfers dont press completly . i keep mine set to 400 and press for 15 sec and also some transfers are made for 10 sec and you must be right on with the time . lf its a hot peel or cold or a cool peel , sometimes you just have to your own settings if you know your press.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Where did you obtain your machine? We tested some Chinese machines and after hours of testing we could not get the transfers to apply properly. We were told by the manufacturer that you have to print only small transfers since most of the heat was only in the middle of the heating element. Obviously, this is not acceptable and we will send these machines at no charge to anyone willing to pay the shipping charge.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Do you own a Chinese Press machine? Could you tell me step by step what I should do so that I can begin the process of elimination regarding time and pressure? When I look on the side of the machine even with the pressure down to the max. There is a little more space at the top of the transfer than the bottom. Will this not affect the transfer quality too. Like I said my machine is foreign made and I had it on 350 @ 11 seconds and it scorced the shirt.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

I purchased my machines from a company called Heatpresswholesalers.com. They don't even give you the name of your unit. It has Chinese lettering on it. I have not tried the smaller unit because I was so frustrated with the larger unit. Do you think that I should try to make a few of my own transfers with my computer and then try to use those before I call it quits?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Have you contacted the supplier? I could not access that website address that you provided. Go ahead and try one of your own transfers (but only one) and see if they work.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

There website is HeatPressWholesale.com - Wholesale Heat Press Machines - (Copyright 2008 HeatPressWholesale) Okay I'm going to try one of the others. Thank you.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Thanks. I notice that they have a 30 day gaurantee. You might want to take advantage of it.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Thank you for your help. Like I said I am new at this. I have a distant cousin that has established her business that won't help me even if I pay her. Go figure. I know we live in a small town but our clientele will be very different from one another. At any rate I think I have found part of my problem and will continue to toy with this process keeping in mind the 30 warranty. The machine that I am using is in C and not F so I know why I burned up the first couple shirts  My new problem is that I am running Windows Vista on both laptops and my desktop. I purchased a t-shirt software program and I don't think that it is compatible with Vista. I have even tried to right click on the program and select properties to make it run the program in a previous version of Windows. Do you know of a software program that works well with Vista? It is my sincere hope that when this is all over I can sit back and laugh about this.

androbbi


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

You can also purchase a IR Thermo unit from harbor freight to check for colds spots on your upper heat platen. Also try cutting 1 of the proworld transfers into a couple of pieces till you figure out your time,heat, pressure etc.. so you don't have to waste a whole transfer.

As far as moisture make sure you pre-press your t-shirt (with out a transfer) for about 10-15 secs to release all the moisture on it.

What kind of garment are you using 100% cotton or 50/50?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

all i know is all chinese heat press has using the same heating element, they only i square filament in the middle. for my experiment chinese heat press are good in heat transfer paper,vinyl but for stock transfer or plastisol transfer has very hard time to get the exact temp and pressure because plastisol is very sensitive to temp and pressure. Try to used regular heat transfer paper if you can get good result in your chinese press. But if you gonna do pro world plastisol transfer just buy a good heat press to be sure.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Here's a link to somebody with a similar problem to yours http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3001.html


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

I respectfully disagree with Mydamit. Plastisol inks will work in a range of temperatures and are very easy to apply if the machine is operating properly. We print thousands of transfers every week with little or no problems. When we do hear of a problem from a customer it is usually solved by correcting either the time, temperature, or pressure or a combination of the three. As I previously noted, we have tested some imported machines that have performed very poorly. On the other hand, we are now in the process of testing another machine from China and the results have been promising. I'll keep you posted on the ersults.


----------



## eightfold (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*



laverne said:


> It could be the pressure thats the only time my transfers dont press completly . i keep mine set to 400 and press for 15 sec and also some transfers are made for 10 sec and you must be right on with the time . lf its a hot peel or cold or a cool peel , sometimes you just have to your own settings if you know your press.


This is sounds advice and you should stay close to this range.


----------



## androbbi (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

Thank you. I am using Gildan 100% Cotton.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*

I agree with you ed from Pro world.. Back then i was using a SUNIE chinese heat press with good results, till i upgraded to a mighty press and it's bit better, but keep us posted on your results from your testing on these chinese presses that many forum members would really appreciate it, since times are tough right now to start off with a good name brand heatpress.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: HELP! Having problems with a chinese made "Monster" brand heat press*



androbbi said:


> Thank you. I am using Gildan 100% Cotton.


Hmmmmmmm. Okay to check your pressure, try putting a dollar bill on each corner of the heat press and then close it , make sure it's off and disconnected and not hot, you don't want to burn your money,then after it's closed try pulling each dollar from each corner to see if you have even pressure, if your able to pull them out then you need to keep turning your pressure knob till they don't. Hope this help's


----------



## twobears (Aug 7, 2009)

I also bought the 4-1 multifunction....blew fuse after 2 shirts....burned up after 3 more.

TwoBears


----------

